# IT"S WINTER-- WHAT TO DO??



## J. R. Weems (Mar 13, 2011)

So it's winter, how do you keep busy? Especially if you are retired. Well first thing, I realized my gun leather needed some TLC. It;s always there when needed and I just never give it a lot of thought. Spent a couple weeks cleaning etc. all leather, which looks to be in pretty good shape now. Been neating up the shop, which is an on going process. Gave Mama a BRADY label maker for Mothers day and she suggested I might find use for it in the shop -- wow! no more sharpie labeling for me.  Now am working on making shot shells for some revolvers. I have a ton of brass and no shortage of time.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Well for me it is cleaning guns, shooting, helping grand daughters shoot. Then there taking care of horses, riding and training horses training people to understand horses and how to ride.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Still hiking and shooting, but the snow makes a four mile hike seem like ten. Still kicking my self for buying a $420.00 Eotech for my LE6920, then finding out a $40.00 Truglo works just fine on my Ruger PCC.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Wintertime used to be when I'd get cast in a play at one of our two theaters, but I'm getting old enough to have trouble remembering my lines. So now I'm a _retired_ amateur actor.

Instead, I'm getting back to reading. So many books-and magazines, too-and so little time. Also, I've been writing op-ed pieces for our two news outlets, one in print and one on-line. And I'm writing poetry, specifically for the annual April poetry "slam."

And I'm waiting for it to snow.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Where I am winter's never an issue!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I ride my m/c. 

Life is too damn short not to be able to ride year round.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Its that time of year to do my annual cleaning of all the toys and that takes a few weeks, weather they are cleaned and oiled in the last month or so. Five toy boxes make for a lot of time then comes the work bench.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Rifle season is still going here. Muzzle loader comes in January.
After that, working up a 6.5 Grendel load and maybe a 6.5 Creedmoor depending on how the first few round out of it go. I like a bolt gun for hunting, so the Grendel will take on house duty and what ever else, _IF_ I 'm not living on Ibuprofen for days after launching one out of the Creedmoor. Great round for me.
Maintenance on the mower, and some other odds and ends. Summer is hot here. Winters are normally mild, but this year is starting out with a little zip. Still better than most places.
I can't imagine the cabin fever y'all get up north.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Have to do the inventory for the insurance man , too.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Reloading, gun cleaning/maintenance, and general shop cleaning! That usually keeps me pretty busy. I fill in between times hanging at my Buddy's farm, he has a shooting range, and pretty cool "gun shop"!


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Purchasing more firearms is an option. I just received my S&W M&P9 that I have attached a Leupold Delta Point to. I will be going out Tuesday to test fire it. My first striker fired firearm. Temp should be in the mid to low 20's F but the sun will be out. Very little snow so far this time of year. Very little to reload so I will change that.


----------



## Kp67 (Aug 1, 2018)

Burning brush and snow blowing will be the chores of the day around here. Supposed to be close to 50 with rain by Friday. When no snow is on the ground Winter is firewood for next yr time--half way there.


----------

